
In Antarctic dry valleys, early signs of climate change-induced shifts in soil - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-01-antarctic-valleys-early-climate-change-induced.html
======
cool_look
"In a study spanning two decades, a team of researchers led by Colorado State
University found declining numbers of..."

20 years, is but a blink of an eye. It takes us back to 1997 only. What was
the longer term trend ? How would they know if we started in a local maximum,
or how often populations rebound ?

I complain that we barely have enough arctic and antarctic satellite samples
and we have those from 1979.

So any decline of anything is linked to climate change automatically ?? That
doesn't follow at all.

~~~
Denzel
Your comment history shows a rather singular affliction for climate change
submissions, along with a very common dismissal.

~~~
vanattab
Attack the argument not the person making the argument. I believe that climate
change is a major problem and we need to take steps to mitigate it, I also
agree with the gp that the media is using a lot of crap logic and crap science
to try and fight the good fight but in the end it's only going to give cover
to climate sceptics.

~~~
Denzel
Except there's no argument to attack. They never offer any argument or
solution and instead seek to spread basic fear, uncertainty, and doubt (FUD).
It's most certainly valid to attack the person when that person has shown a
pattern of action that is not based on anything substantive.

